# Beginner layout ideas



## Jimbooregon (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi all,
I have a 4ft x 11 ft space. I'd like to use HO scale (N scale if the space demands call for it). Transitional era, Great Northern/Northern Pacific local. In my layout I'd like to have: a smallish section for operations, a mining industry (and another type??) and provision for continuous running. 
I'm thinking a dog bone so I can reach all spots in construction/maintenance.....is there a "type" of layout or style that I should be looking at? 
Are my wishes too much for HO and should go to N? I like train detail so my looking at HO...
Sorry for the vagueness of the question, but I'm still in the planning/idea stage. Any help or suggestions greatly appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Too few infos to work from here.What about a rough drawing of the available space indicating where doorway(s) and windows are?Where will you be standing?Can your 4 X 11 be worked on from any direction?

Knowing what you'd like is important in designing a layout but knowing what you have to work with first is a key info to start with.


----------



## Jimbooregon (Nov 28, 2017)

Sure, sorry new to this. It will be backed up to the wall, so only worked on from one side, thus the dog bone idea. No doors etc. I have to construct on the roof beneath an over hang; not ideal but we live in a very small space in Morocco and the roof is the only option. Of course I'll have to rig a covering for the layout when not in use to protect from dust etc..
Not ideal, but it is what it is....thanks for the help.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The main problem with fitting an HO layout on
a four foot wide table is the very limited curve radius
that is possible. This then makes running some of
the larger locos impossible.

If you could add a foot to each end or the entire
table you would have better flexibility in the 
curves.

Don


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah.. If there's any way you can bump it out to 5 feet wide, you'll get a LOT more HO size action in there.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Four feet deep is a very long reach to work on either tracks or scenery and will likely need you to climb on the layout at times.

I model N scale but my love for big articulateds (own eight of them) required that I incorporated large radius curves to the layout to handle them without them looking silly.My curves range from 16 1/2" to 18",fine for N but minimal for HO.

I had to settle with a forty inch deep layout and I already know that scenery will be demanding.Obviously,the far end scenery won't be the most elaborate.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

Are you spry enough that an access hole or 2 for would be useful? You'd loose some space in the center, but you could pack in the maximum radius curves and know you'd be able to reach if something goes wrong.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Sounds like an outdoor layout......?


----------



## Jimbooregon (Nov 28, 2017)

Yup outdoor in that it is under an overhang on out terrace/roof. I'm leaning towards a 2 or 3 foot x 11 foot layout that I start with a 3x 6 ft switching layout then adding the next 3 x 5 ft for another industry or?????


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I think you should re-consider your choice of scale.Even in N scale,six feet is pretty limiting for a yard and/or switching operations.

Then building outside adds to the complexity.I don't know about the climate in your area,but if you have lets say hot days cold nights cycles,you'll have to add gaps to your trackage so that it can expand and shrink as needed.


----------

